# Scanner avec HP sous Léopard



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour,

j'ai donc un problème pour scanner. Je suis en possession d'un macbook white acheté en septembre, sous Snow Léopard.

J'ai une imprimante HP PSC 1350, j'arrive à imprimer avec via le cable USB cependant je n'arrive pas à scanner. Lorsque j'appuie sur le bouton numériser de l'imprimante ça ne m'affiche strictement rien.

Dois-je télécharger un logiciel ? ou faire une manip' ?


Merci d'avance .


----------



## Emmanuel94 (15 Novembre 2009)

on ne peut pas scanner directement depuis le périphérique, il faut avoir sur sa machine HP director et procéder à la numérisation depuis le mac.

ce que tu dois avoir c'est un message "en attente du PC" sur ton périphérique HP

Pas de stress tu peu télécharger l'interface HP sur leur site.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2009)

Emmanuel94 a dit:


> on ne peut pas scanner directement depuis le périphérique, il faut avoir sur sa machine HP director et procéder à la numérisation depuis le mac.
> 
> ce que tu dois avoir c'est un message "en attente du PC" sur ton périphérique HP
> 
> Pas de stress tu peu télécharger l'interface HP sur leur site.




Merci pour la réponse cependant même via google je n'arrive pas à trouver ou télécharger HP Director..

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h47 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h37 ----------

Bon alors j'ai trouvé le HP Director mais maintenant ça me marque lorsque je numérise :

"une erreur inconnue s'est produite"


----------



## laf (15 Novembre 2009)

Désolé de contredire Emanuel94 mais depuis SL, ça ne marche plus comme ça.

A savoir, j'ai une HP PSC 1510, donc, en gros la même que la tienne.

Alors, il faut virer tous les trucs merdeux de HP, et après avoir ajouté son imprimante à la liste via "préférences système", lancer une mise à jour logiciel via le menu pomme.

Là, normalement, ça va te trouver les drivers qui vont bien.

Ensuite, pour imprimer, c'est direct depuis l'application émettrice, pour scanner, ça se passe dans "préf systèmes" -> "imprimantes et fax" -> "numériser".

Voilà, that's it.


----------



## marctiger (15 Novembre 2009)

Simple question... as-tu installé correctement depuis le DVD d'installation du logiciel HP ? 

Dans un autre discussion le même problème s'était présenté et j'en avais donné la solution, donc il se pourrait que ce soit "simplement' l'opération à faire.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2009)

Bonsoir, alors j'ai fait une recherche des mises à jour mais pas de nouvelle mise à jour de disponible 

Sinon je n'ai pas le CD d'installation sur moi.

Lorsque j'ai branché pour la première fois mon imprimante, la recherche des drivers etc.. s'est faite toute seule. Je peux donc imprimer mais scanner je n'y arrive pas..


Merci pour votre aide !!


----------



## globox3 (17 Novembre 2009)

laf a dit:


> pour scanner, ça se passe dans "préf systèmes" -> "imprimantes et fax" -> "numériser".
> 
> Voilà, that's it.



Idem ici, rien fait de special lors de l'installation de Snow Leopard, et tu peux aussi scanner via aperçu ou encore trasnfert d'images.

Il manque seulement  la prise en charge du bouton numériser de l'imprimante mais est-ce bien utile?


Grace à la prise en charge native des scanners HP tout est plus homogène.

A+


----------



## marctiger (17 Novembre 2009)

romainbom a dit:


> Bonsoir, alors j'ai fait une recherche des mises à jour mais pas de nouvelle mise à jour de disponible
> 
> Sinon je n'ai pas le CD d'installation sur moi.
> 
> ...



Il y a justement une mise à jour imprimante HP disponible par "Mise à jour logiciel".


----------



## Moonwalker (17 Novembre 2009)

marctiger a dit:


> Simple question... as-tu installé correctement depuis le DVD d'installation du logiciel HP ?
> 
> Dans un autre discussion le même problème s'était présenté et j'en avais donné la solution, donc il se pourrait que ce soit "simplement' l'opération à faire.



On n'installe pas "correctement depuis le DVD d'installation HP", surtout avec Snow Leopard.

Le CD fourni par HP, on en fait ce qu'on veut mais on ne l'utilise pas avec Mac OS X 10.6 Snow Leopard.

Ce qu'il faut pour vos imprimantes HP avec Mac OS X Snow Leopard se trouve :
&#8212; sur le DVD d'installation de Mac OS X 10.6 Snow Leopard (1re étape). Dans ce cas, vous branchez et ça marche.
&#8212; sur les serveurs d'Apple via "Mise à jour de logiciels..." (2e étape). Le système reconnaît le modèle votre imprimante et va chercher exclusivement ce qu'il lui faut si c'est disponible.
&#8212; sur le site de HP sous forme d'un paquet logiciel à télécharcher (3e étape). Celui-ci permet aux modèles plus ou moins récents de retrouver leurs fonctions, notamment l'usage des boutons de façade.

Installer les logiciels du CD HP ou un paquet logiciel prévu pour 10.5 Leopard ne fait que mettre le souk dans le système.

Mac OS X 10.6 : logiciels pour imprimantes et scanners

La PSC 1300 serie n'est pas gérée pour la numérisation native.

Ceci est le dernier paquet logiciel disponible pour cette machine (&#8212;> Mac OS X 10.5). Si vous vous sentez l'âme bricoleuse et aventureuse, vous pouvez en extraire les éléments relatifs à la numérisation et tenter de les installer (tentez ça sur un système externe et pas sur votre OS principal).

Comme bien souvent, VueScan supporte cette machine.


----------



## marctiger (17 Novembre 2009)

Il me semblait que pour le scanner il était nécéssaire, mais vu tes précisions. Je dois dire que je n'en ai pas encore eu besoin depuis Snow (ni même Léopard d'ailleurs), donc merci.


----------



## mjpolo (17 Novembre 2009)

Pourtant ça devraait marcher. J'ai une OfficeJet G55 vieille de 8 ans!!!! et je peux tout faire sous 10.6; ça marche avec le même vieux driver.
La tienne est plus récente alors je ne vois aucune raison à ce que ça ne fonctionne pas


----------



## Moonwalker (18 Novembre 2009)

marctiger a dit:


> Il me semblait que pour le scanner il était nécéssaire, mais vu tes précisions. Je dois dire que je n'en ai pas encore eu besoin depuis Snow (ni même Léopard d'ailleurs), donc merci.


Les paquets logiciels HP remplacent les CD fournis à l'origine.

Dans le cas de Snow Leopard, c'est même plus flagrant puisque pour une fois, ceux-ci sont exclusivement destinés à 10.6 et ne prennent plus en compte les OSX antérieurs.



mjpolo a dit:


> Pourtant ça devraait marcher. J'ai une OfficeJet G55 vieille de 8 ans!!!! et je peux tout faire sous 10.6; ça marche avec le même vieux driver.
> La tienne est plus récente alors je ne vois aucune raison à ce que ça ne fonctionne pas



Etrange. On avait déjà répertorié des problèmes importants concernant cette imprimante dès 10.5. On était obligé d'utiliser les pilotes d'impression HPIJS.

D'ailleurs, si tu pouvais donner un coup de main à Plovemax. 

Paradoxalement, j'ai trouvé une discussion d'où il ressort que l'installation du vieux drivers v6.3.7 marche mieux que le v7.3.1. (toujours sur Mac OS X 10.5 et on ne parle que d'impression).

Pour la PSC 1350, je l'ai dit et HP le confirme, l'impression est prise en compte sur Snow Leopard mais pas la numérisation. On peut essayer avec les vieux logiciels, mais je recommande de faire ça dans un premier temps sur un disque externe avec un autre système. On n'est jamais à l'abris d'heureuses surprises avec ces petites bêtes.


----------



## mjpolo (18 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour,
Je suis allé voir le topic. 
Le seul petit bémol, c'est que je dois parfois l'éteindre et la rallumer quand elle se met en "Economie d'énergie".

Mais j'ai une autre question: je viens de refaire un essai sous SL et après l'enregistrement le Fax s'est ouvert et m'a proposé de faxer le document que je venais de scanner 
Je ne savais même pas que SL avait un fax mais comment fait-on? il dit qu'il cherche le medem mais le seul que j'ia c'est le Belkin WIFI.... alors comment faire puisque un iMac n'a pas de modem pour "numéroter" 
Par contre j'en ai un dans mon cube qui lui est en réseau avec l'iMac. Est-ce que cela peut marcher?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2009)

Bonsoir,

bon et bien malgré le téléchargement de drivers et autres packages HP rien n'y fait.


J'ai donc téléchargé Vue Scan avec lequel ça fonctionne parfaitement. Dommage qu'il soit payant mais bon..


Merci beaucoup pour votre aide  !!


----------



## papageno (22 Novembre 2009)

bonjour,

le même type de problème, "scanner introuvable" (m'enfin!) avec une HP Photosmart C4190, genre tout en un, sur iMac Intel sous OS 10.6.2, et après téléchargement du dernier pack "HewlettPackardPrinterDrivers" sur Apple; le problème est apparu après install de snow léopard..

..quelqu'un a-t-il une idée ?


----------



## Moonwalker (22 Novembre 2009)

Installer ça.


----------

